# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng chào đón lễ hội té nước ở các nước Đông Nam Á. Didau sẽ giới thiệu với bạn một số tour

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - PHÚ QUỐC*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 3,875,000 đ/khách/phòng đôi (chưa bao gồm vé máy bay)Phương tiện:  Đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 28/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Chi phí xe máy lạnh phục vụ theo chương trình.Chi phí khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/phòngChi phí ăn – uống theo chương trìnhChi phí tham quan và tàu thuyền.Chi phí Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến.Quà tặng: Nón, túi xách (2K/ túi), nước suối, khăn lạnh, viết…

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Giá vé máy bay, Chi phí ăn uống ngoài chương trình, giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Saigontourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cần Thơ - Bạc Liêu - Cà Mau*

Thời gian: 4 Ngày 3 ĐêmGiá tour: 6.933.000,00 VNĐPhương tiện: Máy bayKhởi hành: Liên hệ trực tiếp

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay Hà Nội – Cần Thơ – Hà Nội và lệ phí sân bay.Xe ôtô máy lạnh hiện đại phục vụ riêng cho đoàn (xe 45 chỗ Aero Space, xe 35 chỗ Huyndai Town, xe 24 - 29 chỗ County, 16 chỗ Ford Transit, Mercedes Benz).Thuyền tham quan chợ Nổi cái Răng, cano cao tốc tham quan đất Mũi

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Ngủ phòng đơn, đồ uống. chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM – SINGAPORE*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 12.000.000Phương tiện: Hàng khôngKhởi hành:  27/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi.Thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu (thay đổi theo giá báo của hàng không).Khách sạn, ăn uống, vận chuyển, hướng dẫn viên, vé tham quan theo chương trình.
Xe đưa đón tại điểm hẹn.
Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế trong suốt chuyến đi

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình. Tiền điện thoại, giặt ủi, cước hành lý quá quy định, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan. Tiền bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế và các chi phí cá nhân khác… 

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*BANGKOK - PATTAYA*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 8.500.000 VnđPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 09/03/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay quốc tế kkứ hồi từ Hà Nội, Vận chuyển theo chương trình.Khách sạn 4*, 3* (phòng đôi, ba)Vé thắng cảnh vào cửa 01 lầnQuà tặng VietravelHướng dẫn viên tiếng ViệtBảo hiểm du lịch 200.000.000 VND/ người

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu,  Lệ phí sân bay hai nước.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

